# Any clue how to get out of a iMessage Chat?? I have tried this, but there is not an



## JawesomeArt (Dec 4, 2013)

Any other suggestions? Sorry to post another forum in this forum, but I fig maybe cool PC people would have a better answer. (I'm asking this for a friend. I personally kiiiiiind of dislike apple products and iOS)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if this helps:

Leave iMessage Group Chat...Please help! - MacRumors Forums


----------

